# automatic OK button for Virgin box



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Having decided not to switch to a V+ box yet we've just hit a serious HD related issue.

VM have just started "Living HD" on channel 110. Now, when we get channel change errors its mainly when it changes to one of the 10x channels (not sure if this is inherent in those numbers or just an inidcation of the channels we record the most) and it normally results in the initial 1 being recognised twice so STB ends on 110. In the past this was "Living TV" so while annoying that it may have missed a program we wanted to record it was not disasterous as it didn't affect anything else. However, now 110 is an HD channel so we get the "you don't subscribe to this channel with your package - press OK to return to main menu" ... thus now until we spot what's happened no further channel changes will happen.

Is there any hack to tivoweb to send an OK keypress at suitable times to clear such screen if they occur?

BTW, looks like my TivoWeb has disappeared .... I can still telnet into my TiVo but /var/hack has gone (though its still referred to in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysint) .... any idea what caused that! Anwyay looks like Ineed to reinstall that first!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> Is there any hack to tivoweb to send an OK keypress at suitable times to clear such screen if they occur?


Not as far as I know. However, you could try re-running the 'stb setup' option and tell it to add an 'enter' after any channel change. Might not work, but maybe worth a try for nothing.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

deshepherd said:


> but /var/hack has gone (though its still referred to in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysint) .... any idea what caused that!


/var gets wiped if tivo fails to complete its bootup diskcheck (fsck) twice in a row.

i.e. if you pull the power plug while tivo is still starting up


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Not as far as I know. However, you could try re-running the 'stb setup' option and tell it to add an 'enter' after any channel change. Might not work, but maybe worth a try for nothing.


Thanks ... hadn't thought of that. I'll give it a go but I suspect the enter will probably get sent before the STB has entered the "press ok to do anything other than watch this message" screen.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW and it aint much. Back when I was on cable I used a mains timer to switch the cable STB off at 5.56am and back on again at 5.57am. While it didn't cure those irritating 'OK' dialogues it did mean I didn't lose more than a days recordings, seemed to cure a number of response speed issues with the cable STB and resulted in better reliability. Might be worth a try as the timers are only a fiver or so?


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

This sometimes happens to me so I edit the list of 'channels you receive' in TiVo setup to subscribed channels only.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Have you tried using a slow IR code to see if you get better results.
What model of cable box do you have ?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Major dude said:


> This sometimes happens to me so I edit the list of 'channels you receive' in TiVo setup to subscribed channels only.


That wont help if it is the STB responding incorrectly to thr IR code sent.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

AMc said:


> FWIW and it aint much. Back when I was on cable I used a mains timer to switch the cable STB off at 5.56am and back on again at 5.57am. While it didn't cure those irritating 'OK' dialogues it did mean I didn't lose more than a days recordings, seemed to cure a number of response speed issues with the cable STB and resulted in better reliability. Might be worth a try as the timers are only a fiver or so?


I've already got this set up ... of course this means that the problem would be cleared within 24 hours - so its less catastrophic than it first seemed.

Main issue is that I'd say 75% of the failed channel changes I ever see end up with it end up on 110 instead of one of the 10x channels ... and that's just morphed into an HD channel which generates "you don't subscribe to this channel" message requiring the OK button instead of previously just getting one progs worth of rubbish from Living!

(And to confirm what someone else has said ... its not that TiVo is asking to change to a channel I don't receive - its the STB misinterpreting the signals from the IR wand)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

It would help if you can say what model of STB you are using and are you controlling via IR wands or front IR blaster, and also do you occasionaly use the cable STB remote eg: BBC Iplayer or red button.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to add that I too am having my own similar problems at the moment. Seem to be getting more messed-up channel changes than normal. Never changes to the wrong, but existing, channel though, Mine usually ends up on channel 0. (A lot of my changes are between channels in the 10x range too ) I've even slowed the channel-changed down from 'fast' to 'medium'. Will just have to keep an eye on it. Damn I hate intermittent faults


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

RichardJH said:


> It would help if you can say what model of STB you are using and are you controlling via IR wands or front IR blaster, and also do you occasionaly use the cable STB remote eg: BBC Iplayer or red button.


Think its a Scientific Atlanta 4000. Controlled via IR wand.

We do rarely use STB remote for Iplayer ... but since performance is so dire (i.e. 5-10 secs to respond to a remote keypress) then this is very rare + in anyy case STB is rebooted every night.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> Think its a Scientific Atlanta 4000. Controlled via IR wand.
> 
> Are using the "cable dongle" with the IR wands or do you have the wands plugged direct into the Tivo.
> 
> ...


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

RichardJH said:


> deshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Think its a Scientific Atlanta 4000. Controlled via IR wand.
> ...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry I can't help anymore my experience with the SA box was very short lived I got Telewest (as it was then) to put back in a Pace box because of the same problem.

And without tempting fate I would say it has been pretty well 100&#37;.

I never use the cable remote on that box, the front window has a stick on IR emitter and then it is completely covered because the V+ remote uses the same IR codes.

Pace 4000 + Tivo for SD V+ for HD and any clashes that I can't resolve between my cable Tivo and Freeview Tivo


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> Think its a *Scientific Atlanta* 4000. Controlled via IR wand.


Nah. I'm pretty sure it will be a _Pace_ 4000. I don't think There isn't an SA 4000; that VM use anyway. Happy to be corrected 

I have a Samsung box and, until recently at least, the channel-change on that was 100% perfect.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Nah. I'm pretty sure it will be a _Pace_ 4000. I don't think There isn't an SA 4000; that VM use anyway. Happy to be corrected
> 
> I have a Samsung box and, until recently at least, the channel-change on that was 100% perfect.


Standby to be corrected 

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=161582

http://www.prnewswire.co.uk/cgi/news/release?id=68285


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

NOTE: There are rumours on various forums that VM are to issue everyone with new cards shortly. There may be on screen messages asking users to look out for them and to insert them when they arrive. You guessed it, you have to ok the message.

NOW we all know what "shortly" and "rumours" means but I thought it worth mentioned to keep a look out for. I didn't think this deserved a new thread but maybe if it becomes more certain?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Standby to be corrected


Fair enough  Good grief! I wonder which are older; those or the Pace!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Fair enough  Good grief! I wonder which are older; those or the Pace!


I think it was Pace first at least that is how it was with me but then I have been with them since Windsor cable was the name then Cable Corporation the rest you know.

When they swapped a dodgy Pace 1000 for a SA box that didn't work properley with Tivo it took a lot of asking to get a Pace 4000 to replace it with the obvious question " Why when the SA box is the latest type "

I reckon the OP should tell them that the box isn't changing channels correctly and get a box swap. I don't thing they are doing the SA anymore so it would probably be a Samsung which does appear to be a better box.
Of course with the correct "I am fed up and thinking of Sky" voice he may be able to squeeze a V+ out of them and that works fine with Tivo.


----------

